# my malerie peacock is not eating??



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i don't know if i'm being parinoid but my fairly new aul.malerie, i've had him about 1 1/2 months does not seem to be eating, he grabs the food and then spits it right back out. he's been doing this for a little over a week other then that he looks fine: he's not hiding, no damaged fins, no injury , no cloudy eyes- not sure what to do??

75 gallon tank w/rena xp2 canister filter 
ph- 7.8
nitrate- 20
amonia- 0
temp - 78

i have the following fish:

1 malerie peacock(the sick one)
1 acei
1 maylandia crabro
1 red zebra
1 fryeri
1 strawberry peacock
3 blood parrots
1 ruby red peacock
1 yellow peacock (not sure what he is yet)
1 sunshine peacock
1 pleco


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Very nice fish. :drooling: 
Have you tried a water change?
What do you feed?
Did you switch foods by chance?
Try some food with garlic added to it. 
This could stimulate the appetite(smell and taste) and help eliminate any chance of parasites causing harm.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You might also try adding epsom salt to the tank (1 cup per 100G) and fasting them for a couple of days.

Any white stringy feces?

Have you lost any other fish recently?

Added any new fish without quarantine?


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

the tank is only 2 months old- except for blood parrots and the freyei, all the rest of the fish were added bit by bit ( and no they were not quarantined ) 

-i feed them newlife spectrum, as always.

-no stringy feces- and i have been keeping an eye out for this.

- my albino peacock went missing awhile back, but i never found the body, he was smaller then everybody and very timid so i assumed they picked him off.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If he isn't eating, something isn't right.

Try a couple of days of fasting the entire tank and the epsom salt and then see if he will eat.

It may be that he's newer to the tank, and it could be the change in food from what he was eating before.

He certainly doesn't look sick or stressed, but that doesn't always mean anything, unfortunately.


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i did the epsome salt and fasting the tank for 3 days, tried to see if he would eat this afternoon, and he still won't eat anything...

what can i try now?


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

so what should be the next step of action that i should be taking?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Time to treat with medication. There are two different bloat treatments below my signature. If he isn't showing any outward signs of infection or anything visible, that is the route I would take.

You might also consider feeding your main tank some medicated antiparasitic food, which you can soak yourself, or purchase already medicated. If you use the Jungle medicated pellets, you'll want to soak them in tank water for 20 minutes or so to soften them before feeding - otherwise they turn it into something of a water sport and never really eat any of it.

Squeeze in all the water changes you can, as well!


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

all is well with my malerie, i bought the medicated food & gave it a couple more days and he started eating again. i guess it was a blockage.
Thanks once again


----------



## arulav (Dec 14, 2017)

Am experiencing the same problem with my sunshine peacock.  He didn't eat for nearly 2 weeks now. He take in mouth and splits the food. Am also giving Spectra Chiclid food for nearly 3 years for him. Now he is not taking the same food.

Can you pls let me know what medicated food you gave. I ll try the same food.


----------

